# AR15/M4 Lubrication



## pardus (May 29, 2010)

I've been hearing talk of people using motor oil and commercial grease to lube ARs with success.

Also heard great reviews for Slip2000 though that is obviously quite a bit more expensive than motor oil/grease.

What do you use?


----------



## AssadUSMC (May 29, 2010)

I use just a few dabs here and there of good ol' CLP (aka Break-Free).  In a pinch (or if there's a lot of boom-boom going on), I'll put some LSA on the bolt carrier (the part NOT exposed by the ejection port).  My two biggest concerns are A) heat breaking down the lube, and B) too much crap/residue/etc. collecting in the lube.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 29, 2010)

Same as above: Break Free, unless I'm in an arid environment then I use a dry lube, which I cannot remember the name of right now (that and the label is worn off the tube).


----------



## Bellona (May 29, 2010)

I swear by Machine Gunners Lube, and if I didn't have that around me, I would just use CLP.


----------



## Diesel_Actual (May 29, 2010)

I have recently started using Lucas Oil's gun lube w/ my DPMS ARs, works great, same if not better that Breakfree's CLP.  Haven't tried that Slip2000 yet. 
Was not impressed with Hoppe's Tactical gun oil.


----------



## AWP (May 29, 2010)

I have not tried it, but a bunch of guys swear by this stuff:
http://www.brianenos.com/pages/slide-glide.html

A good friend of mine uses it exclusively on his 1911 competition pistols and loves it.


----------



## Teufel (May 30, 2010)

Bellona said:


> I swear by Machine Gunners Lube, and if I didn't have that around me, I would just use CLP.


 Are you talking about LSA?  I have heard of guys using it but I have never had problems with CLP/break free.


----------



## pardus (May 30, 2010)

LSA is that white shit right?


----------



## x SF med (May 30, 2010)

Tetragun lube is good stuff too.  It doesn't pick up a lot of crap.


----------



## The91Bravo (May 30, 2010)

Vaseline... or margarine if emotions are running hot, and the need is immediate


----------



## 8'Duece (May 30, 2010)

I've used just about everything. Breakfree, Slip 2000, TW-25 grease and CLP, Militec, Gunners Lube, even Rem Oil in a pinch. 

I like the TW-25 grease on pistols, mainly the 1911 rails, but it does a great job on the Bolt Carrier and inside of the upper reciever.  It's no more messy than spraying a bunch of Breakfree all over the place. 

Just be ready to see it dripping out between the upper and lower reciever.  It's not a problem, you'll just get hit in the face with it. 

Wear your eye pro.


----------



## amlove21 (May 30, 2010)

In order of preference- machine gunners lube, good ole CLP, REM oil. I havent seen the benefit of "arid climate dry lube", but it doesnt mean it isnt there. I just havent seen it. Keep that lady wet regardless of the juice, and she'll work for you. 

I would be interested to see how margerine works- never even heard of that before. Thats some dire straits sorta stuff right there.


----------



## billb (May 30, 2010)

*Need no Lube?*

I ran across this some time ago. I don't have the resources to test right now. Please let me know what you experienced operators think.    http://www.defensereview.com/m4m4a1...sues-why-they-occur-and-why-theyre-our-fault/


----------



## billb (May 30, 2010)

I can't afford to run my rifle dry and maybe screw something up!


----------



## billb (May 30, 2010)

Better "no lube" article.   http://www.defensereview.com/the-bi...pingement-gas-system-makes-the-m4-unreliable/






billb said:


> I can't afford to run my rifle dry and maybe screw something up!


----------



## Bellona (May 30, 2010)

Teufel said:


> Are you talking about LSA?  I have heard of guys using it but I have never had problems with CLP/break free.



This is exactly what the stuff I use looks like.  I love it.  It was very good while down range.

http://stores.homestead.com/Laruetactical/Detail.bok?no=128


----------



## AssadUSMC (May 30, 2010)

pardus said:


> LSA is that white shit right?


 
Yep - aka whale jizz, machine gun lube, etc.  I used to keep it VERY handy in my kit when I humped an M240G.  Open the feed tray, squirt liberally, let 'er rip.  With the M4/M16, I am VERY careful about how much I use.  Generally it just needs to go on bearing surfaces (parts of the bolt carrier, top of the charging handle, finger-lube the bolt itself).  I have to say, cleanup is one reason I am a big fan of piston guns instead of the M4/M16.  You don't get the build-up of gunk in the lube after lots of shooting.


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 31, 2010)

I've only used Motor oil in the heavy weapons (.50, Mk19, MK47) I don't recall the weight.  From what I heard you do not what to use that stuff on an AR platform because its too heavy. As for the M4 I had success with Militec, Break Free, and Hoppes. Militec gives out free oil to those overseas FYI


----------



## policemedic (May 31, 2010)

Here's what I use, and what I recommend to all our rifle-qualified officers.
Mix in a gallon container:
1 pint STP oil treatment
1 quart ATF fluid
2 quarts Mobil 1 synthetic 10w30
8 oz Hoppes #9

Lube the bearing surfaces only, and you'll not need very much.  This keeps the gun running, makes it easier to clean, and actually smoothes it out a bit.  I can't take credit for inventing it, but I will say I use it on my M4s, 1911s, and HKs without a problem or hiccup.  Beats anything else I've tried.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 10, 2010)

High heat grease on the bolt, cam pin and BCG rails. Or I will just use CLP, I use the high heat grease when I am doing a lot of shooting between cleaning. Motor oil and trans fluid is nasty shit and makes it a bitch to clean up, I have used it on crew served weapons when we did not have LSA or whatever the white stuff is, but I would not use it if I had something else... Unless your blasting a shit load of ammo 400-500 rounds, I would just use CLP (break free).


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 11, 2010)

There's enough product out there that I don't have to mix my own shit. 


Seriously.


----------



## digrar (Jun 11, 2010)

AssadUSMC;379823][QUOTE=pardus said:


> LSA is that white shit right?


 Yep - aka whale jizz, machine gun lube, etc.  I used to keep it VERY handy in my kit when I humped an M240G.  Open the feed tray, squirt liberally, let 'er rip.  With the M4/M16, I am VERY careful about how much I use.  Generally it just needs to go on bearing surfaces (parts of the bolt carrier, top of the charging handle, finger-lube the bolt itself).  I have to say, cleanup is one reason I am a big fan of piston guns instead of the M4/M16.  You don't get the build-up of gunk in the lube after lots of shooting.[/QUOTE]

Is that some sort of lithium grease? That stuff is pretty handy for all sorts of applications.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 11, 2010)

My LWRC piston gun still isn't dirty enough for me to warrant an overall cleaning.  500 rounds later, that is. 


The piston operationg rod, spring and cup are easy enough to just wipe clean with a cloth, maybe a little solvent, but IMO it doesn't need anything more than a good wipe down with some HOPPES on a rag. 

My BCG is still not dirty enough to make me clean it.  There is virtually nothing in the fire control group to clean either.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 11, 2010)

I should add that this rifle, LWRC, has in no way seen sand, dirt or mud.  Just to clarify. 

But it beats the crap out of GI guns, anyday of the week in regards to fouling in the reciever and fire control group. 


Just to be honest.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jun 11, 2010)

Nothing beats a _light_ coat of CLP.  I am not a fan of drenching my weapons in oil, it is a recipe for disaster in harsh environments.  I never have problems with my service weapons or my personal weapons with a few drops on the BCG.  If your weapon is bleeding oil, it only attracts foriegn objects which will cause more problems than the friction.  The drawback is that your personal weapon will experience more wear and tear.  Train as you fight and maintain your source of feed.  I have more problems with magazines than with weapons.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree that a light coat of lube is the way to go.  I used PMAGs exclusively, and don't have any issues with them.  Just like anything else you have to inspect them, but they run like a scalded dog.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 14, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> There's enough product out there that I don't have to mix my own shit.
> 
> 
> Seriously.


 
True enough. But making this stuff has benefits. I made my last jug of this stuff about a year ago, and I'm not even half-way through it. Granted, I don't shoot a lot (maybe 1500 rds/month between rifle and pistol). Still, it saves money and keeps the weapon systems running smoothly.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 14, 2010)

amlove21 said:


> In order of preference- machine gunners lube, good ole CLP, REM oil. I havent seen the benefit of "arid climate dry lube", but it doesnt mean it isnt there. I just havent seen it. Keep that lady wet regardless of the juice, and she'll work for you.



Kind of like using teflon lube on a bike chain or graphite in a locking mechanism rather than WD-40, it keeps the dirt, sand and general filth from building up as much.  At least than has been my experience.  I do, however agree with liberal use of lube...it almost always cures what ails the old rifle.


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 15, 2010)

I used Miltec and PMAGS and never had an issue.  CLP is always there for you.  Some guys I worked with used a graphite powder that seemed to work quite well for them.  It kept the sand and moondust from building up on the bolt carrier group and inside of the chamber.  Never used it personally though.


----------



## CBTech (Jun 16, 2010)

CLP/Breakfree or the tw-25b. I'm a big fan of using what the manufacturer recommends, whether it be my vehicle's lubricant or my firearms oil. Never substitute one for the other.


----------

